# How do you store your batteries on your desk?



## Rob Fisher

Stacking them in a box on its side while the real battery stand is being cleaned.



Stand all clean and ready for the batteries! Beautifully made by @Genosmate!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7


----------



## Bulldog

I only have 4 batteries

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2 | Can relate 4


----------



## vicTor

Bulldog said:


> I only have 4 batteries



me to ....lol

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## BubiSparks

Shotgun shell case.....

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 10


----------



## Paul33

Good ol plastic battery cases. 

4 married batteries for my Minikin 

4 lg’s for the B.B. 

Sorted.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## zadiac

Just designed this while talking with @Alex on the phone







Will print it tomorrow after printing the Coily jig

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## Captain Chaos

Rob Fisher said:


> Stacking them in a box on its side while the real battery stand is being cleaned.
> View attachment 127557
> 
> 
> Stand all clean and ready for the batteries! Beautifully made by @Genosmate!
> View attachment 127558
> View attachment 127559


 Did you rob Elon Musk's Tesla factory?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Captain Chaos

Bulldog said:


> I only have 4 batteries


Same here.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## TheV

I have a 3D printed battery dispenser that I got from a friend:

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 5


----------



## Bulldog

Great Idea @TheV

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Captain Chaos

Rob Fisher said:


> Stacking them in a box on its side while the real battery stand is being cleaned.
> View attachment 127557
> 
> 
> Stand all clean and ready fcentred. batteries! Beautifully made by @Genosmate!
> View attachment 127558
> View attachment 127559


My OCD will make me rip the insulation off those two pink and brown batteries at the bottom and redo it to get it centred.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## Christos

BubiSparks said:


> Shotgun shell case.....
> 
> View attachment 127562


I need this in my life.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos

https://www.animalgear.co.za/mtm-25-rd-shotshell-box

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## BubiSparks

@Christos I paid about 50 Bucks at a local gunshop - The brand is Berry's MFG and it's well made thick plastic. The one your link points to is MTM Case-Guard - Good gear but overpriced

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Christos

BubiSparks said:


> @Christos I paid about 50 Bucks at a local gunshop - The brand is Berry's MFG and it's well made thick plastic. The one your link points to is MTM Case-Guard - Good gear but overpriced


https://www.shootingstuff.co.za/def...oxes.html/berry-s-25-round-shotshell-box.html
I'll go look at my local gun shop too

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BubiSparks

Yep - That's the one.... Well it was R50 about 2 years ago (In Cape Town)...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked

I recently bought this stand from Vape King.

Reactions: Like 6 | Informative 1


----------



## Tropical Heat

Some interesting battery cases. For a cheap and modular DIY approach you can also use 18650 spacers which is sold at some electronics places. I know the guys that make the DIY power walls use it. That spacer can stand on its own or it can go inside a container that does not have its own dividers.

Reactions: Like 6 | Informative 1


----------



## kev mac

Rob Fisher said:


> Stacking them in a box on its side while the real battery stand is being cleaned.
> View attachment 127557
> 
> 
> Stand all clean and ready for the batteries! Beautifully made by @Genosmate!
> View attachment 127558
> View attachment 127559


@Rob Fisher I made a battery holder similar to yours.Great minds do think alike .

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Christos

These battery dispensers are nice but I need one that holds 20 18650's.



This is why I need the shotgun shell case....

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

I just use a plasic battery case and a rubber battery case to store my spare batts.
But all my regualted mods have batteries in them even when not in rotation that week. I just keep the mods switched off.

This helps in me not needing to buy any new battery cases.

So my solution if you need something to store batteries buy more regulated mods to store your batteries in

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Christos

Clouds4Days said:


> I just use a plasic battery case and a rubber battery case to store my spare batts.
> But all my regualted mods have batteries in them even when not in rotation that week. I just keep the mods switched off.
> 
> This helps in me not needing to buy any new battery cases.
> 
> So my solution if you need something to store batteries buy more regulated mods to store your batteries in


These are the spares that are not in mods.

The mods all have batteries in them at the moment.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Christos said:


> These are the spares that are not in mods.
> 
> The mods all have batteries in them at the moment.



So you need to buy a few more Mods so you dont have so many spares.
Please dont tell your wife i was the one that gave you this advice

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

next q is how do you mark ure married pairs 
i use battery case holders the cheap r50 ones and my wife nail polish to drow a line or two

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

Moerse Rooikat said:


> next q is how do you mark ure married pairs
> i use battery case holders the cheap r50 ones and my wife nail polish to drow a line or two



For pairs if its new batts i just mark them with a permanent marker or i will wrap the pairs with the same battery wraps.

On pic:
Top-Pairs
Bottom- Singles

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Christos

Moerse Rooikat said:


> next q is how do you mark ure married pairs
> i use battery case holders the cheap r50 ones and my wife nail polish to drow a line or two


I have for stickers till mark pairs until I her round to giving them a new wrap.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos

Clouds4Days said:


> So you need to buy a few more Mods so you dont have so many spares.
> Please dont tell your wife i was the one that gave you this advice


 I'm actually trying to scale down as I have too many unused mods.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

Christos said:


> I'm actually trying to scale down as I have too many unused mods.



Hahahaha @Christos i know a vapers type of scaling down. Sell one Mod today and buy 2 tomorrow

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Christos

Clouds4Days said:


> Hahahaha @Christos i know a vapers type of scaling down. Sell one Mod today and buy 2 tomorrow


 Funny enough I'm doing well so far.

I just bought 4 new atties as one can always use a "rotate" atty etc

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked

Moerse Rooikat said:


> next q is how do you mark ure married pairs
> i use battery case holders the cheap r50 ones and my wife nail polish to drow a line or two



@Moerse Rooikat I have a dual silicone battery holder which you can have - collect in Yzer though. 

*EDIT: Forgot to attach pic


*

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac

zadiac said:


> Just designed this while talking with @Alex on the phone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will print it tomorrow after printing the Coily jig



Haven't printed this yet as I'm still busy with the coil thingies. This big guy will be an almost 9 hour print, so might not do it today.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Moerse Rooikat

made this out of same foum u see in most toolboxes

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Christos

Finally bought shotgun shell boxes

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## BubiSparks

There you go @Christos - Perfect fit, right?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Christos

@Dela Rey Steyn, I wanted to be able to use my current box even though it is a fire hazard and I wanted to protect my cells from dust or spills etc and also be able to move them or pack away if I need to.

So I decided to prototype out of cardboard before I move to perspex.

Currently I can store 104 batteries but I prefer to have some gaps to enable me to rotate batteries and to have a logical system where batts goes in after charging and remain there until all the others have been discharged first etc.


I used cardboard I found in my wife’s office.







I can’t seem to upload a video but it passes the shake like crazy test and no cells fall over and they are rather snug. 

I’m happy with this for now and may even put off the Perspex for longer!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10


----------



## NecroticAngel

Hahaha you guys are cray. I have 2 spare batteries. They live in the charger....

Reactions: Funny 4 | Can relate 4


----------



## Clouds4Days

I have upgraded from my little plastic boxes and have made these and works wonderful.
I can now have up to 18 batts in one spot instead of multiple little cases i used to have.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Zebeebee

I store them in these...

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## M.Adhir

Clouds4Days said:


> I have upgraded from my little plastic boxes and have made these and works wonderful.
> I can now have up to 18 batts in one spot instead of multiple little cases i used to have.
> View attachment 202795



Winner!
Where can I order some?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

M.Adhir said:


> Winner!
> Where can I order some?



Drop me a DM brother.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days

Just finished making this.
Holds 44x 18650 Batteries, perfect solution for all the battery horders. # @Christos 
@Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## RenaldoRheeder

Clouds4Days said:


> Just finished making this.
> Holds 44x 18650 Batteries, perfect solution for all the battery horders. # @Christos
> @Rob Fisher
> 
> View attachment 202962



And guess who's that is  But I'm not one of those so-called horders 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## LeislB

Christos said:


> @Dela Rey Steyn, I wanted to be able to use my current box even though it is a fire hazard and I wanted to protect my cells from dust or spills etc and also be able to move them or pack away if I need to.
> 
> So I decided to prototype out of cardboard before I move to perspex.
> 
> Currently I can store 104 batteries but I prefer to have some gaps to enable me to rotate batteries and to have a logical system where batts goes in after charging and remain there until all the others have been discharged first etc.
> 
> 
> I used cardboard I found in my wife’s office.
> View attachment 202770
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 202771
> 
> 
> I can’t seem to upload a video but it passes the shake like crazy test and no cells fall over and they are rather snug.
> 
> I’m happy with this for now and may even put off the Perspex for longer!
> View attachment 202772
> View attachment 202773


Good grief! So many batteries! Cool idea!


----------



## vicTor



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------

